# Eggs hatching!



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 21, 2018)

Always so exciting!


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2018)

'Tis the season!

Looks like you got your vermiculite at Home Depot too. 

Will you weigh your babies and share their weight with us? After rinsing, but before soaking or eating? I'm trying to get a good average weight for sulcata hatchlings from other breeders.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 21, 2018)

haha ya I can't seem to keep myself out of Home Depot long!

Yes Id be happy to get weights. Any thing I can do to help better our understanding of these amazing animals is high on my priority list! There are more eggs to come so I should be able to get you lots of data.


----------



## no one (Apr 21, 2018)

Adorable, congrats!!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 21, 2018)

Nice!! Congratulations


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 26, 2018)

So the hatchlings weights are:
A-32g
B-31g
C-29g
D-32g
E-33g
F-33g
G-33g
H-34g
I-33g
J-32g


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 28, 2018)

Coming out of the incubator


----------



## daniellenc (Apr 28, 2018)

Omg sooo cute!! The only part of breeding reptiles I miss is pipping and hatching. My hats off to anyone putting in all the real work after. 9 years I enjoyed every moment but once I went back to work full time no way sadly. Retirement though I am happily awaiting!!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 6, 2018)

Late comer 
K-31g


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 19, 2018)

Here we go again! 

I will have more numbers for you soon Tom


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jun 9, 2018)

Clutch #2
A-35g
B-36g
C-35g
D-35g
E-36g
F-36g
G-35g
H-35g
I-36g
J-37g
K-35g
L-37g
M-36g
N-35g
O-34g
Late comers
P-37g
Q-35g
There is still one more hatchling in the incubator that hatched yesterday and 2 more eggs that still look good 

Clutch 3
This clutch is from a younger female the sometimes cracks eggs when she lays them this time there were 15 and she cracked 14 
A-34g
B-32g
C-28g
D-38g
E-26g
I found it interesting that the cracked eggs yielded small hatchlings


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jun 13, 2018)

Cluch 2 
R-34g


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jun 22, 2018)

Clutch 4 and clutch 5 are hatching now!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 23, 2018)

Wow...must be the Full Moon or arrival of Summer Solstice. Hatch Away!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 18, 2018)

Life has been crazy and I was not able to get numbers on cluches 4 and 5 before they were fed but cluch 6 Is hatching now would you still like more numbers Tom?


----------

